# Solved: 32 bit for Windows Server 2008 R2?



## Bascotie

Hi guys,

I have a question that may have different solutions. I have a copy of Windows Server 2008 R2 64 bit. I am installing it on a server that will be running a database and the person I am setting this up for wanted me to install 32 bit because he was afraid it would not work on 64 bit.

Now here are my two questions:

1) Can I install a 32 bit version of Server 2008 R2 (if there is one.. I read there may not be) and use the same serial key?
2) I read that 2008 R2 may have 32 bit support. Will that work in the STANDARD edition? Or only the Server CORE edition?

THANKS!


----------



## DoubleHelix

Windows Server 2008 R2 is 64-bit only. There is no 32-bit version.

Here's some info on WoW64.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd371790(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## Bascotie

DoubleHelix said:


> Windows Server 2008 R2 is 64-bit only. There is no 32-bit version.
> 
> Here's some info on WoW64.
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd371790(v=vs.85).aspx


Thanks.

Is R2 something that comes for free in Windows Update if you have Windows Server 2008 or older? If so, do the older versions do 32 bit?


----------



## DoubleHelix

No, it's not free. It's an upgrade. You can find *tons* of information all over the web. I'm just doing searches the same as you can. You have to find the right solution for your situation and your budget. Your options for different versions depends on your licensing agreement with Microsoft. This isn't stuff you can buy at Best Buy.


----------



## peterh40

1. Windows 2008 R2 is 64 bit only. It can still run a lot of 32 bit software.
2. Windows 2008 RTM is available in 32 bit and 64 bit
3. Windows 2003 is also available in 32 and 64 bit verions.

MS SQL 2005 works in 32 and 64 bit Windows.


----------

